# stihl forum



## fir (Mar 12, 2012)

Show some pics of your stihl I have 660 with big bore kit with muffler mod what do you haveView attachment 228639


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 12, 2012)

That's a nice 660. I had a 066 last year. Sold it late last year to a member here. Didn't need a saw that big.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 12, 2012)

Here a couple new saws

MS 250 and MS 261


----------



## Beefie (Mar 12, 2012)

Just one little one:hmm3grin2orange:It's alot cleaner now and running since that pic.


Beefie


----------



## fir (Mar 12, 2012)

josh1981 said:


> That's a nice 660. I had a 066 last year. Sold it late last year to a member here. Didn't need a saw that big.



I dont need it but buddy needed cash and I had it. Bought it for 300 and it just had new crank and bearings put in it. I just use it for big fire wood trees and some tree falling. Mostly its just a toy.


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 12, 2012)

That's cool. Every man needs a toy. Car saw something. I want a 880 as a toy. Lol...


----------



## fir (Mar 12, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Just one little one:hmm3grin2orange:It's alot cleaner now and running since that pic.
> 
> 
> Beefie



That is sweet what stihl is that and how do you get the pic up on thread like that.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 12, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## fir (Mar 13, 2012)

josh1981 said:


> That's cool. Every man needs a toy. Car saw something. I want a 880 as a toy. Lol...



I want a 200t for the yard and climbing. it really works good on the atv. I had a truck really fast one but along came the girl friend then the ring then house now baby all in year and a half:msp_biggrin: saws are cheep.


----------



## dwraisor (Mar 13, 2012)

fir said:


> That is sweet what stihl is that and how do you get the pic up on thread like that.



The saw is a Stihl 090.... I want one sooooo bad, just cuz.

There is a thread on posting pics, different ways. I link to my photobucket site where they are stored. They give you the html code to paste into the the thread.


As for my saws.... 

192T, 441 M-Tronic, 660, & the newest member a old 024 (but no photos of them)

dw


----------



## Beefie (Mar 13, 2012)

fir said:


> That is sweet what stihl is that and how do you get the pic up on thread like that.



090G , and you will have to look up SteveNWWI to show you how to post. I am not great at explaning how to do the pic posting but steve has it all figured out in a thread attached to his sig, hope this helps.

Beefie


----------



## fir (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks ill try it I am just getting started.


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 13, 2012)

Heard that. I'm never having kids. Marriage- eh maybe. Who knows. 

I don't want a lot of hassles anymore. I'm only 30 but been through a lot.

I'm gonna be selling my 192tc Stihl top handle. But I see your in Canada? I don't ship international.


----------



## fir (Mar 13, 2012)

fir said:


> I want a 200t for the yard and climbing. it really works good on the atv. I had a truck really fast one but along came the girl friend then the ring then house now baby all in year and a half:msp_biggrin: saws are cheep.



I am 27 and my girl is 4 months old didnt want kids and if I did get stuck with having one I wanted a boy. Wow but when she was born somthing hapens to ya man no joke its hard but awsome :msp_biggrin::msp_smile:


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yea I understand. I know it changes a man. Well I'm happy for you.


----------



## fir (Mar 13, 2012)

If that was a 200t it would be mine we use then at work and they are the cat meow.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 13, 2012)

And to think I'm a Husky guy??


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 13, 2012)

You show me yours and i will show you mine.


----------



## gmax (Mar 13, 2012)

A couple of oldies


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## fir (Mar 14, 2012)

Wowopcorn:


----------



## fir (Mar 14, 2012)

fir said:


> Wowopcorn:



Do all the old saws run.


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

here is some pictures of my stihl 041 farmboss and Ms250

here's my 041 farmboss with 16 inch bar and chain














and here is my Ms250 with 18 inch bar and full chisel chain


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

here's what the 041 farmboss looked like when i got it.


----------



## fir (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like I need to get more saws:msp_sad:


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 14, 2012)

fir said:


> Looks like I need to get more saws:msp_sad:



LOL i got some poulan and homelites but they are the newer models though.


----------



## fir (Mar 14, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> LOL i got some poulan and homelites but they are the newer models though.



I also ha poilan and homelite and pioner:msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 14, 2012)

fir said:


> Do all the old saws run.



The Contra is the only one I haven't been through yet. The rest are all 100% mechanically.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 14, 2012)

View attachment 228892









heres an early 044 10mm i restored


----------



## josh1981 (Mar 14, 2012)

That 044 looks great!


----------



## fir (Mar 15, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The Contra is the only one I haven't been through yet. The rest are all 100% mechanically.



Thats nice to see im going to have to go dumpster diven:cool2:


----------



## fir (Mar 15, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> heres an early 044 10mm i restored



That is pertty


----------



## fir (Mar 15, 2012)

Would like to no what kind of woods you folks have cut with your stihls abd pics of them. Mine would be fir spruce hemlock alder pine maple.:msp_confused:


----------



## fir (Mar 15, 2012)

fir said:


> Would like to no what kind of woods you folks have cut with your stihls abd pics of them. Mine would be fir spruce hemlock alder pine maple.:msp_confused:



How big too:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw (Mar 15, 2012)

fir said:


> Would like to no what kind of woods you folks have cut with your stihls abd pics of them. Mine would be fir spruce hemlock alder pine maple.:msp_confused:



Most of the same down here. But can add Arbutus, Cedar.



fir said:


> How big too:msp_thumbsup:



BIG! Well depending on the tree. But I've cut fir up to "40-50" DBH


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 15, 2012)

The main wood i cut in Ozz is Sugargum,Swompgum,Redgum,Stringybark,Peppermint,Messmate,Pine,Cypress.

Redgum with 50'' bar.


----------



## MnSam (Mar 15, 2012)

<a href="http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/jetsum123/?action=view&amp;current=DSC06555.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/jetsum123/DSC06555.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/jetsum123/?action=view&amp;current=DSC06554.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/jetsum123/DSC06554.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/jetsum123/?action=view&amp;current=DSC06556.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/jetsum123/DSC06556.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/jetsum123/?action=view&amp;current=DSC06557.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/jetsum123/DSC06557.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/jetsum123/?action=view&amp;current=DSC06558.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m622/jetsum123/DSC06558.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
oops, how'd that one get in there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 15, 2012)

Just went out to my folks barn and my Dad had Stihl Catalogs going back to 1996

I found his hiding stop for chain saw stuff 

I found different sizes spur sprockets and rim sprockets for the different saws he had

Different types of file guides - Stihl; Oregon and Carlton

Bar groove cleaning tool that I didnt even know Stihl made 

Boxes of different sized files - German made; boxes were falling apart

Master links for .325 and .375 chains

Chain breaker and rivet spinner - I think its a Stihl because there ornage

6 Stihl carb adjustment screw drivers

Stihl folding pocket knife

I could go on and on with all the little stuff


----------



## fir (Mar 15, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Most of the same down here. But can add Arbutus, Cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> BIG! Well depending on the tree. But I've cut fir up to "40-50" DBH



Oh ya I forgot about those two:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fir (Mar 16, 2012)

fir said:


> Show some pics of your stihl I have 660 with big bore kit with muffler mod what do you haveView attachment 228639



Must not be many stihl guys out there:msp_sad:


----------



## TonyRumore (Mar 16, 2012)

I've got a few Stihl saws, but I can't get them all in one pic.
Here are about 25 of the 40 or so I own. 

The second pic is my only shelf queen.

Tony

P.S. The MS200 Rear Handle is the sleeper everyone should own.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 16, 2012)

Guess who...



 GIFSoup


----------



## Slamm (Mar 16, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Guess who...
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



Uh, is it a cookie cutter?

Sam


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## fir (Mar 16, 2012)

TonyRumore said:


> I've got a few Stihl saws, but I can't get them all in one pic.
> Here are about 25 of the 40 or so I own.
> 
> The second pic is my only shelf queen.
> ...



Wow that is beautiful I want a 200t bad:msp_smile: well and the rest nice work


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 17, 2012)

New 660


----------



## Man of $tihl (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Man of $tihl (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Man of $tihl (Mar 17, 2012)

066


----------



## Man of $tihl (Mar 17, 2012)

075


----------



## gmax (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2012)

Pardon me while I slide this shot in....... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RacerX (Mar 17, 2012)

020T 028AV Super MS460





028 Muffler Mod:


----------



## Jordan3605 (Mar 17, 2012)

a couple Small Stihls


----------



## Farm Boy (Mar 17, 2012)

*Any room here for a mid grade?*

My MS271 brush cutter, it may be mid-grade, but gets with the program when it is in a cut.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;xwSCGNAdAFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=xwSCGNAdAFE&NR=1[/video]


----------



## K7NUT (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's a few, one's missing is this shot, but you know how hard "family photos" are to orchestrate!?
It's hard to follow that "Garage full" of saws posted previously...:msp_wub:


----------



## MnSam (Mar 17, 2012)

Man of $tihl said:


>



Man, that is a crazy looking 026! What is up with that!


----------



## Jordan3605 (Mar 18, 2012)

the only thing i could think would be easy to grab pull cord with bulky gloves on....????


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 18, 2012)

Got more, no pictures on my phone though


----------



## fir (Mar 18, 2012)

nice saws


----------



## lentil (Mar 18, 2012)

My Crew.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## fir (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice saws boys keep em rollin.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 20, 2012)

My girlfriend likes stihl too! :thumbup:


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 20, 2012)

Ain't she beautiful - MS 310; this was my Dad's every day saw but it's mine now :msp_smile:






There was nothing wrong with it but I just wanted to fix it up

Ordered the short block kit from Baileys for it - Bailey's - NWP 49mm Short Block for Stihl Chainsaws 029 039 MS290 MS310 MS390

I'm going to do all the goodies to the calm shell that it had during the racing season


----------



## fir (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## fir (Mar 22, 2012)

Any pics of cutting or stories with your stihls


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 25, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Guess who...
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



Looks like SLAMM with his full-wrap handle :tongue2:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 25, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Looks like SLAMM with his full-wrap handle :tongue2:




<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9LzIC3Tf4ZE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> i


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 25, 2012)

It took some effort, But hey, It started lol


----------



## rasse (Mar 28, 2012)

View attachment 231247
A picture of my two saws, I only do wood for myself ( woodheating) and helping relatives with their wood.

I use mostly the ms200 in the woods because I hardly cut any thicker than 10 inches and it's light and respond good to the throttle.
MS391 is for chopping the logs into firewood or if I know that I need to cut down many bigger trees.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 28, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Got more, no pictures on my phone though



What size bar is on that 031 AV ? Looks good sized


----------



## Bubba (Mar 31, 2012)

*ms180 and 460*

Heres the 180 and 460 the ol lady bought me after my 180 and ms390 got stolen. Pretty good upgrade i'd say. The 180 doesnt have a chain because my son(3yo) likes to "use" it. Niether saw have been used YET. Full time job is keeping me busy and my 3 year old broke his femur so we are on light duty right now. But I cant wait to get out and try that 460 out......hope I got this picture thing right, the last pic is my son and his older cousin.


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## rburg (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice looking saws. Went through the broken femur with a 5 year old. She quickly got to where she would drag herself around the house whenever she was ready to go to another room. They heal pretty quickly. Hope you get to enjoy your new toys soon.


----------



## Seagram (Mar 31, 2012)

*My new MS362 and old 041AV*

My brand spankin' new MS 362, and my old 041AV.


----------



## C SAW 090 (Mar 31, 2012)

*I stihl need more!!*


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Apr 1, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> What size bar is on that 031 AV ? Looks good sized



I think its an 18?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Apr 2, 2012)

You guys are slackin!!


----------



## Delta Hotel (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow C Saw 090! Nice hoard ! 

DH


----------



## C SAW 090 (Apr 2, 2012)

Delta Hotel said:


> Wow C Saw 090! Nice hoard !
> 
> DH



Thanx! My place is a stihl trap,they go in but never leave. I need more!!!


----------



## fir (Apr 3, 2012)

I only have one I feel left out


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 3, 2012)

Got another Stihl yesterday - but it isn't a chain saw thu 







This means I've got a new Stihl each month this year


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Apr 3, 2012)

I think we can throw around some info on Stihls in here. We dont have to post any pictures. 

Anyone have questions on stihls?


----------



## fir (Apr 5, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I think we can throw around some info on Stihls in here. We dont have to post any pictures.
> 
> Anyone have questions on stihls?



Yep just got an old 038 av just needs some welding on the oil tank. I don't no anything about this saw what bar to run what cc what power.........how about some info. pic are still good or how about some vids.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Apr 5, 2012)

fir said:


> Yep just got an old 038 av just needs some welding on the oil tank. I don't no anything about this saw what bar to run what cc what power.........how about some info. pic are still good or how about some vids.



An 038 mag, its not unheard of to run 32"-36" bars on them. If its just an AV the biggest bar i would run on them is just a 24".
Depending on of its a super, AV, mag ll, I cant tell you the cc. 
Either way 038's are great saws!! I love them to death!


----------



## fir (Apr 6, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> An 038 mag, its not unheard of to run 32"-36" bars on them. If its just an AV the biggest bar i would run on them is just a 24".
> Depending on of its a super, AV, mag ll, I cant tell you the cc.
> Either way 038's are great saws!! I love them to death!



it's a super runs good just needs some welding on the oil tank. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 6, 2012)

My red headed step child 362. Sucks that it took me 3 minutes longer to cut all this up...:wink:


----------



## sawfun9 (Apr 8, 2012)

A pair of 024's with a trimmer attachment on one.

View attachment 232679


----------



## fir (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 20, 2012)

Two new 441CRMTronics to the line up.


----------



## splitpost (Apr 20, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Guess who...
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



new plug ,mix fuel at 49.9999348760:1 and it should fire right up:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Bigdgb (Apr 20, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Two new 441CRMTronics to the line up.



how much each landed in your shed?


----------



## Johny Utah (Apr 20, 2012)

splitpost said:


> new plug ,mix fuel at 49.9999348760:1 and it should fire right up:msp_thumbsup:



Must be a Husky user not knowing how to start a real saw.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 20, 2012)

my 460 






was used once last year guy bought it after the Oct snow storm and while bucking some limbs with a smaller saw he dropped one on the saw and broke the handle. I got it at a real good price


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 20, 2012)

TonyRumore said:


> I've got a few Stihl saws, but I can't get them all in one pic.
> Here are about 25 of the 40 or so I own.
> 
> The second pic is my only shelf queen.
> ...



Why is the 650 a shelf queen ?


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 20, 2012)

A pic of my old gal (066)


----------



## Johny Utah (Apr 20, 2012)

If I put Stihl decals on my Wild Thang will that make me a member of the cool guys club, or should I just put Husky decals on it because it's a piece of crap anyway.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## splitpost (Apr 21, 2012)

*something for your STIHL ears*

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NvEGSUGqriA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 21, 2012)

no banana's to bend LOL


----------



## splitpost (Apr 21, 2012)

deye223 said:


> no banana's to bend LOL



nope all the mexicans and cockroaches ate them all:yoyo:


----------



## l3lue (Apr 21, 2012)

fir said:


> I only have one I feel left out




I also only have one Stihl saw , It's not fancy , And I only use it to cut fire wood, And it works great on everything
from 4" to 35" so far :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fir (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 26, 2012)

splitpost said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NvEGSUGqriA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>.



Dont ya just love the tang tang tang of the 880.


----------



## gmax (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep! the brushcutter sounds real good :msp_biggrin:


----------



## fir (May 9, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 10, 2012)

241CMTronic


----------



## Gabby (May 10, 2012)

My three sons.....I mean saws.......


----------



## sawbones (May 10, 2012)

this was the height on my collection 2 years ago. many are gone now.

I called this my 42 stihl saw plan. all different models with no duplicates except the different colored 015's


----------



## sawbones (May 10, 2012)

some stihl gear drives from the past. BLK 57 041G Lightning Contra GS (clone), 090G


----------



## sawbones (May 10, 2012)

these were my favorites, only have one lightning contra left from this lineup.


----------



## president (Oct 4, 2014)

[QareUOTE="blsnelling, post: 3542348, member: 12346"]























[/QUOTE]


----------



## president (Oct 4, 2014)

did I see 3 038 mag triplets a few frames ago


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2014)

president said:


> did I see 3 038 mag triplets a few frames ago


That's an 028 Super, 038 Mag, and a 048.


----------



## president (Oct 5, 2014)

they bear a strong family resemblance


----------



## ARPILOT (Apr 7, 2017)

my new 461 just picked up last night.
failed to get my 250 in the pic....


----------



## Hobo Hilton (Apr 9, 2017)

I have two Stihls (028 and 029).... Both work horses.... no show horses


----------



## bobbybedient (Nov 14, 2018)

*STIHL Chainsaw Workshop Manual*
We give instant acess to PDF shop service repair manual of Stihl Chainsaw & Carburetor ,Introduction, Specifications, Troubleshooting Attachments, Clutch, Engine, Ignition, Starter, Servicing, Controls, Fuel System, Special Tools and much more! Restoration quality parts – plus online digital downloads and free or low prices makes us your best choice to repair your Stihl Chainsaw & Carburetor .

http://www.repair-guidebook.com/stihl-chainsaw-workshop-manual/

Augers / Drills BT 45 Augers / Drills BT 120 Augers / Drills BT 121 Augers / Drills BT 130
Augers / Drills BT 131 Battery AL 101, AL 300, AL


500

Battery AK 10, AK 20 Battery AR 900
Battery AR 2000, AR


3000

Battery BGA 45 Battery BGA 56 Battery BGA 85
Battery BGA 100 Battery FSA 45 Battery FSA 56 Battery FSA 65, FSA 85
Battery FSA 90 R Battery HLA 65, HLA 85 Battery HSA 25 Battery HSA 45
Battery HSA 56 Battery HSA 65 Battery HSA 66 Battery HTA 65, HTA 85


----------



## Aus34 (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks for your information.


----------

